# New maps for 2015 Murano Nav System?



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I purchased my 2015 Murano Platinum in February of 2015. For the last 6 months or so I've been checking for map updates at Nissan Navigation Map Updates | Home | HERE but they say there are no updates.

Should I be looking elsewhere? It seems unlikely that it's been almost two years and they haven't updated the maps, even if it's just to suck more money out of me.


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

Andy,
I have a 2014 Murano and the nav systems are likely different, so take this with a grain of salt. I purchased the update from Nissan for my '14. Installs by using disks through the CD player. 5 disks, 90 minute install. Got to the 2nd disk and the whole thing crashed. Locked the nav, radio,etc. Took it into Nissan and was told the whole system was now a brick and had to be replaced. Nissan paid for the new head unit and confirmed that the disk pack they sent was defective. I know the map system isn't great by any means, but I"m simply not going to try this again....

K


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan does not develop the maps. There only 2 or 3 companies that do and sell the data. The joke is Nissans update service is provided by Naviextras.com, and the exact same map update for another make will be either free or significantly less expensive than the dealer charges. Only drag in updating maps is that they keep growing the data files, and adding poi and other stuff, and it can be too much for the operating system and ram in an older head unit, and it can cause system hanging problems. One thing I like about my aftermarket unit is that the nav program is run through a micro sd card. It originally came with Kudos Nav app, which I did not like. I was able to buy I GO Primo w complete NA maps including Mexico for under $35 and change my Nav program.
Anyway here is the link that may get you speedier updates for less cost.
https://www.naviextras.com/shop/portal


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

2009 Murano was on a hard drive and the only time I had it upgraded it was at the dealer and it took them several tries.

2015 Murano uses an SD card so I'm trying to find out where I can purchase a new card. I can't find support for the Murano at the NaviExtra site.

I guess I'll talk to the dealer when I go back in for my ABS controller recall issue.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There would be nothing specific to the Murano about map software. There may be a licensing arrangement that precludes them from providing an update. What about buying a sd card w maps with I Go or some other nav program off ebay or somewhere, and then installing it and changing the nav path to it. I got mine from Hong Kong and had option of buying with free updates from NaviExtras.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I must be missing something. Wouldn't I need an SD card that contained map data that was compatible with the software running in the Murano Navigation system? The car is still under warranty so I'm not willing to risk changing that out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge Nissan uses a windows based operating system. I think yours uses WinCE 7. All of the map folders and the Nav software are routed through the micro SD card. The question will it be backward compatible with a WinCe 6 program. I can understand your fear of warranty, but I think its on par with inserting an older application CD into your new computer's dvd drive. But that doesn't apply to your concern because its about map updates, as opposed to changing your nav display program. Map folders are for entire countries or continents. The moment they are released they are out of date. Complete updates are only done every year or two. You may not like how long it takes for updates to be released, but at least you know you have the most recent updates installed.


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't need a maps upgrade. The only place my 15 platinum goes is to the dealer. Now on it's 6th recall and waiting for parts. Just tried to trade it ion on another brand and they did not want it after looking at it's repair history


----------



## Texas Jerry (Feb 1, 2017)

*No Map Updates for 2015 Murano*

I have been in touch with Nissan Consumer Affairs and here is their answer:

Thank you for taking the time to contact Nissan North America and allowing us the opportunity to be of assistance. We are sorry to learn of your concerns regarding map updates and apologize for any frustration you may have been caused. 

Unfortunately, we are unable to provide information on the future availability of map updates for your 2015 Murano as map data is compiled and released by a third party vender and not facilitated by NNA. For additional information, we recommend you contact HERE Maps at (888) 628-6279 or visit their 

We apologize we are unable to provide additional information regarding this matter and understand this is not the response you hoped for. 

The Map company says it's Nissan that generates the update and all they do is provide the map data to Nissan and then when the software update is ready they distribute it.

Nissan has washed it's hands on this.

Other 2015 Murano owners need to get up in arms about this. No update is scheduled for 18-24 months. My Murano came with a 2013-14 map to begin with.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If its on a micro sd card you should be able to get an sd card reader and hook it up to your computer or laptop. Then you could look at what files are there and find map files to swap out.

Even easier
GPS Software - USA Canada Mexico 2016.Q3 Map for Android or WINCE + 8GB card map | eBay

or

Newest iGO 9 Primo gps map 8G SD/TF card usa canada Mexico for wince system | eBay

Swap out the sd cards and change the file path in your unit and voila-- much cheaper than through Nissan.
Though of course you will all probably be chicken to even try it. Its not going to destroy anything.
If perchance it does not work-- my apologies, but I am 90% sure it will.


----------



## Texas Jerry (Feb 1, 2017)

I found a Map update on Ebay that is guaranteed to work in the 2015 Murano - Fits 2015 2016 Nissan Murano Map Data SD Card Navigation Update- I will see how it works when it is delivered.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is the spirit. Could you share the link? I am curious about the operating systems it works for.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well from what I can tell from my bit of research, is that I am wrong. The Nissan system will not allow a non Nissan sd card with nav and mapping software to work. They have built in protections that prevent you from doing this and preserves their monopoly over their system. Their sd cards are programmed with a unique identifier that the system must recognize. It means you cannot even make a back up copy of your sd card using your computer or laptop to copy the contents onto a new blank micro sd.


----------



## Texas Jerry (Feb 1, 2017)

Unfortunately, the Map data was older than the one I have...returned it


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

Nissan Navigation Map Updates | Home | HERE finally has the 2017 upgrades available for the 2015 Murano. $109.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

So, yeah. Never mind. I placed my order on March 21st. About a week later they called to say they were cancelling the order because the item wasn't in stock and wasn't expected to be in stock for some time.


----------



## Okoboji (Nov 16, 2017)

*Map update froze system - $4200 to replace!*

I purchased an updated (SD card) from Nissan. Came with instructions to install yourself but since I happened to be at my local garage, I had them do it. It did not work and now the entire system is "frozen", can't be fixed and Nissan dealer quotes $4200 for a new one. Working with Consumer Affairs to try to get this fixed. I'm about 1000 miles over warranty It was obviously the wrong card since they now tell me there is no map update available for the 2015 model. Seems like Nissan won't stand behind this. Too bad I've only driven Nossans for the last 20 years or more with no trouble at all.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

A few weeks ago I discovered the 2018 (actually 2016-2017) maps available at Nissan Navigation Map Updates | Home | HERE and ordered it. This time it arrived and I had no problems upgrading the navigation system in my 2015 Murano.


----------



## New2Murano2015 (Feb 14, 2018)

AndyMac do you like the updated version? I am either going to buy it for my 2015 Murano SL, or buy a Garmin. The Garmin base model is $170 so Id rather buy the Murano Navi update. But only if it's worth $130. 

I just bought a 2015 Murno SL with Tech. Package, but the Navi is still from 2013-2014, and I don't like it 

If you could, would you re-buy it, or go with a Garmin type of Navi system? Thanks!



AndyMac said:


> A few weeks ago I discovered the 2018 (actually 2016-2017) maps available at HERE and ordered it. This time it arrived and I had no problems upgrading the navigation system in my 2015 Murano.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

New2Murano2015 said:


> AndyMac do you like the updated version? I am either going to buy it for my 2015 Murano SL, or buy a Garmin. The Garmin base model is $170 so Id rather buy the Murano Navi update. But only if it's worth $130.
> 
> I just bought a 2015 Murno SL with Tech. Package, but the Navi is still from 2013-2014, and I don't like it
> 
> If you could, would you re-buy it, or go with a Garmin type of Navi system? Thanks!


If you are talking about spending the money for the SD card upgrade for the built-in nav system or spending the money on a standalone Garmin unit, my choice would be to upgrade the built-in nav system. I didn't spend the money on the Nissan navigation system so I could stick something up on the dash with wires running all over the place.

The interface and software are the same. I can tell the maps are updated based on them matching roads that have changed in the last few years but if you don't like the interface in the car navigation system then maybe you need to go with the Garmin.


----------

